# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  ایا پرستاری ارزش خوندن داره؟؟؟

## milad475

سلام خدمت کنکوری های عزیز. دوست من دانشجوی دانشگاه ازاد بود ولی امسال حدود ۶ ماه و نیم خوندو امسال پرستاری دولتی قبول شده  ۲۳ سالشه خدمتم نرفته.نمیخواست انتخاب رشته کنه ولی به اجبار خونوادش انتخاب رشته کرد و پرستاری دولتی قبول شد. ولی الان همش ناراحته و از رشتش راضی نیس...میخواد بره خدمت و سال ۱۴۰۰ کنکور بده و دندون پزشکی قبول شه‌. میگه اگه یه سال وقت داشته باشه میتونه قبول شه.چون خدمت میفته شهر خودشون میتونه یه سال راحت برای کنکور بخونه.نظر شما چیه؟؟

----------


## tear_goddess

نظر من اینه ک اگه واقعا رشتش و دوس نداره 
خب باز کنکور بده !!!
ولی اینکه پرستاری ارزش نداشته باشه مخالفم !!! 
هر رشته ای جایگاه خودش و داره و مقدسه !!!!
خیلی از دوستام هستن ک پرستاری میخونن و دوسش دارن و حتی الان خیلییی پیشرفت کردن از نظر علمی!!!

----------


## -Sara-

از نظر من پرستاری خیلی هم ارزش خوندن داره
رشته ی الکی و بیخودی نیس ک..
جایگاه الانش رو دوست نداره میتونه ادامه تحصیل بده

----------


## sami7

*با یک ارشد پرستاری می تونه هم سطح ی پزشک عمومی اطلاعات و حقوق داشته باشه

خیلی با ارزش و رشته خوبی هست و نیاز شدید هم داریم و بازار کار خوبی هم داره

فقط لازم هست با سواد باشی ! نه که جزوه 50 صفحه ای استاد بخونی و نمره بگیری بری !

دانشجو های دانشگاه های تاپ مثل تهران . ایران . شیراز و... همشون کتاب محور هس سبک دانشگاه و استادشون

ب خاطر همینم هس بیکار نمیمونن و سطح علمی بالایی دارن و برا ارشد هم راحت می تونن اقدام کنن !

برای مثال ی کتاب آناتومی رو همه رشته های پرستاری و پیرا پزشکی های دیگه می خونن

ی استاد می تونه واسش جزوه بده یا ی کتاب جیبی معرفی کنه یا یک کتاب دو جلدی حجیم 
اونی که درس و امتحان دو جلدی رو پس میده قطعا سوادش بیشتره زحمت بیشتری کشیده و برا ارشدم کارش اسون تره


*

----------


## MehranWilson

نه ارزش نداره نخون چون سال دیگه تضمینی پزشکی میاری  :Yahoo (1):   :Yahoo (21): 
باوا پرستاری شده واسه ملت ارزو نمیدونم چرا بعضیا ناز میکنن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Aryan-

> سلام خدمت کنکوری های عزیز. دوست من دانشجوی دانشگاه ازاد بود ولی امسال حدود ۶ ماه و نیم خوندو امسال پرستاری دولتی قبول شده  ۲۳ سالشه خدمتم نرفته.نمیخواست انتخاب رشته کنه ولی به اجبار خونوادش انتخاب رشته کرد و پرستاری دولتی قبول شد. ولی الان همش ناراحته و از رشتش راضی نیس...میخواد بره خدمت و سال ۱۴۰۰ کنکور بده و دندون پزشکی قبول شه‌. میگه اگه یه سال وقت داشته باشه میتونه قبول شه.چون خدمت میفته شهر خودشون میتونه یه سال راحت برای کنکور بخونه.نظر شما چیه؟؟


سلام

سوال چند بعدی هست.

اگر به رشته ش علاقه نداشته باشه نمی تونه ادامه بده، یجا کم میاره.

پرستاری رشته خوبیه، به وضعیت الان نمی شه نگاه کرد که حقوق هم یا نمیدن یا دیر میدن.

نظر شخصی من دادن دوباره کنکور هست تا دندون یا هر چیز دیگه که علاقه داره قبول شه.

پرستاری از نظر درآمدی هم خوبه ولی به شرط علاقههههههههه.

----------


## amirhossein88

بله ارزش داره

----------


## milad475

Up

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط milad475


سلام خدمت کنکوری های عزیز. دوست من دانشجوی دانشگاه ازاد بود ولی امسال حدود ۶ ماه و نیم خوندو امسال پرستاری دولتی قبول شده  ۲۳ سالشه خدمتم نرفته.نمیخواست انتخاب رشته کنه ولی به اجبار خونوادش انتخاب رشته کرد و پرستاری دولتی قبول شد. ولی الان همش ناراحته و از رشتش راضی نیس...میخواد بره خدمت و سال ۱۴۰۰ کنکور بده و دندون پزشکی قبول شه‌. میگه اگه یه سال وقت داشته باشه میتونه قبول شه.چون خدمت میفته شهر خودشون میتونه یه سال راحت برای کنکور بخونه.نظر شما چیه؟؟


پرستاری رشته خوبیه اما دوستت ببینه می تونه بازم بخونه وکشش رو داره بعد سربازی بخونه   موضوع سن رو هم بی خیال خیلی ها 30 سالگی می روند وبعدش می تونه اگه دندان قبول شه اگه پشتوانه پولی اش رو داشته باشه می تونه راحت کم کم 3 برابر پرستار حقوق داشته باشه پس ارزشش رو داره اگه بتونه بخونه*

----------


## milad475

Up

----------


## rezagmi

> *
> 
> دانشجو های دانشگاه های تاپ مثل تهران . ایران . شیراز و... همشون کتاب محور هس سبک دانشگاه و استادشون
> 
> 
> 
> *


چرت نگیم دیگه
کتاب کجا بود؟
جزوه علی برکت الله

----------


## Nima_lovee

واقعا رشته ای هست که حتما کار داره ولی کارش خیلی سخته.
قطعا از رشته های مهندسی که الان اشباع شدن و از پیراپزشکی ها از لحاظ بازار کار خیلی بهتره اما از لحاظ سختی کار...
شاید تنها چیزیکه پرستارای عزیزمونو راضی کنه که تو اون فضای سرسام آور بیمارستان با اون حجم کاریش ادامه بدن اینه که حداقل مریض ها بهشون احترام بزارن که متاسفانه این موضوع خیلی کم اتفاق میوفته/
اگه این دوستت توانایی رسیدن به سه رشته رو داره بهتره برای اونا بجنگه

----------


## A.H.M

> چرت نگیم دیگه
> کتاب کجا بود؟
> جزوه علی برکت الله


تهران که جزوه نمیدن
فقط رفرنس معرفی میکنن و میگن امتحان از اینه
مثلا واسه فیزیولوژی که همین ترم فقط داریمش گفتن از گایتون سوال میدیم
حالا بیا و 500 صفحه گایتون رو تو چهارماه بخون

----------


## A.H.M

> سلام خدمت کنکوری های عزیز. دوست من دانشجوی دانشگاه ازاد بود ولی امسال حدود ۶ ماه و نیم خوندو امسال پرستاری دولتی قبول شده  ۲۳ سالشه خدمتم نرفته.نمیخواست انتخاب رشته کنه ولی به اجبار خونوادش انتخاب رشته کرد و پرستاری دولتی قبول شد. ولی الان همش ناراحته و از رشتش راضی نیس...میخواد بره خدمت و سال ۱۴۰۰ کنکور بده و دندون پزشکی قبول شه‌. میگه اگه یه سال وقت داشته باشه میتونه قبول شه.چون خدمت میفته شهر خودشون میتونه یه سال راحت برای کنکور بخونه.نظر شما چیه؟؟


بنظر من بمونه و بخونه
چون اولا رشته ایه که بازارکار شدیدا بالایی داره
دوما وضع کنکور ایران مشخص نیست با برنامه هایی که دارن. حتی من کسی رو سراغ دارم رتبش 2700 بود نرفت گفت سال بعد دندون سال بعد که امسال باشه رتبش شد 3650 ....
خودشم عالی میخوند شب و روز میخوند خودم شاهد بودم

----------


## sami7

> چرت نگیم دیگه
> کتاب کجا بود؟
> جزوه علی برکت الله


چرت میشنوی حاجی سرویس کن گوشاتو چرت نشوی
درسته پزشکی میخونی ولی لزومی نداره چیزی که نمیدونی اظهار نظرکنی

----------


## rezagmi

> چرت میشنوی حاجی سرویس کن گوشاتو چرت نشوی
> درسته پزشکی میخونی ولی لزومی نداره چیزی که نمیدونی اظهار نظرکنی


باشهبلو شما خیلی میدونی فقط لطفا با دونسته هات بچه های مردم رو از راه به در نکن
با تچکر!

----------


## Lara27

> *پرستاری رشته خوبیه اما دوستت ببینه می تونه بازم بخونه وکشش رو داره بعد سربازی بخونه   موضوع سن رو هم بی خیال خیلی ها 30 سالگی می روند وبعدش می تونه اگه دندان قبول شه اگه پشتوانه پولی اش رو داشته باشه می تونه راحت کم کم 3 برابر پرستار حقوق داشته باشه پس ارزشش رو داره اگه بتونه بخونه*


داروسازی و فیزیوتراپی چی؟

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Lara27


داروسازی و فیزیوتراپی چی؟


  دارو دندان وفیزیوتراپی باید پول اولیه خوبی داشته باشی تا تجهیزات و.. رو بخری و..*

----------


## amirhossein88

هر چیزی که دوس داشته باشی ارزش خوندن داره

----------


## Lara27

> *  دارو دندان وفیزیوتراپی باید پول اولیه خوبی داشته باشی تا تجهیزات و.. رو بخری و..*


اگه نداشته باشی چی

----------


## Lara27

> هر چیزی که دوس داشته باشی ارزش خوندن داره


من عاشق دارو ام

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Lara27


اگه نداشته باشی چی


به عنوان مسئول فنی میشه توی دارو خانه یا کلنیک  فیزیو تراپی کار کنه که میزان حقوق و.. رو می تونی از این منبع ها نگاه کنی وکلی اطلاعات دیگه معرفی رشته های علوم پزشکی:داروسازی
*

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Lara27


اگه نداشته باشی چی


+
معرفی رشته های تحصیلی :: کنکور 100*

----------


## tamanaviki

ن پ ن نداره عجباااااا...........همه دارن بدو بدو میکنن همین پرستاری بیارن دادا

----------


## maj333

به عنوان یه دانشجوی پرستاری که 5 ترم خونده تا حالا بهت میگم که پرستاری به درد نمیخوره 

بعد ها پشیمون میشی از انتخاب رشته ت

----------

